# Crusty boogers... No really.



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

As expected, the new rescue puppy has come home with a few issues. She is 10 weeks old and has been here since last Saturday.
At first, she was basically inhaling her food and it would cause her to throw up at least once at every meal.
Also, she would go into these strange licking/hacking fits. She would obsessively lick the floor, carpet, w/e when this happened.
That has since stopped as well as the puking/diarrhea.

However, now she seems to have crusty boogers stuck to the sides of her nose. She sneezes loudly almost every morning and thats when you can see/feel the moisture coming out of there. I cleaned up her nose yesterday, but the crustiness is all back today. Anyone have any ideas of what this might be?
They are green/brownish in color.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

If they are green, I would call the vet. Green snots that crust up can be indicative of a simple respiratory issue, or as serious as full blown pneumonia or distemper.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

If they're greenish in color it might be an infection. You can clean her nostrils out with a Q tip that has a little Vaseline on it but try not to push the gunk back in, just flick it out the side. If you have some artificial tears or saline solution for contacts, tilt her head up and gently drop some in. You might want to take her to the vet to get her nostrils cleaned out and see if her sinuses are infected.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Forgot - congrats on the puppy! And thinking again, there really shouldn't be any boogers like that at all (in my mind anyway - thinking of puppy fosters), so call the vet.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

With her regurgitating after her meals...she may have aspirated some and may have caused a resp infection or Pneumonia.
Distemper can also cause a nasal discharge (like above posted).....a vet exam is completely warranted and suggested....


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

This is all so odd because I took her to the vet on Tuesday and the vet listened to her lungs (I took her after the vomiting/diarrhea) and she said they sounded clear and did not have a temperature. Granted it's been a few days since I took her, but still. Anyone know what the incubation period for distemper is? Maybe she caught it at the vet?
I would not say she is acting depressed and has not lost her appetite. She may be a little lethargic or it may be that she sleeps like a normal 10 week old. 
I realize this is serious, but being Sunday it is going to be hard to find any vet open in this retirement area we live in. Does this warrant an e-vet visit?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Canine Distemper

How many shots has she had? And note this from that article: *Can a dog actually get distemper from its vaccine?* “Vaccinial Distemper” refers to the development of neurodistemper 10 to 21 days after administration of a modified live distemper vaccine *(it is not possible to have this reaction when a recombinant vaccine is used*).


From Tuesday to now a lot can happen to a puppy. I would just give a call, see what they say. 


Can you take her temp?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Oh, and if you haven't run a fecal, do so. I cannot tell you how disgusting my foster puppies were (the most disgusting puppies I have ever fostered) and it opened my eyes to the world of worms and parasites! They were on a 2 month worming calendar! When they finally came up with clear poops, everyone had a party. But they were so overrun with them, it almost killed the littlest one - worms. They were in her lungs...it was...unreal.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

The vet wanted me to bring her in (not our regular vet), but she did not think it was serious enough for e-vet visit. Hopefully our regular vet will be open tomorrow.
She is still playing and has an amazing appetite; I don't think she is feeling very sick. 
One of the side effects of flagyl appears to be a metallic taste in the mouth so that could be what i'm smelling. 
We did have a fecal run on Tues. and it came back clear because she had just been wormed although there was a bacterial imbalance. 
Before the deworming I was told there was basically some poop in her worms, ew. She is due for another deworming in 3 weeks. Thanks for fostering, i'm sure that whole worm episode must have been insane and stressful.
I'm not sure if she had her first set of shots at 6-8 weeks, but I know that the rescue did give her a round of shots. She went through a lot before finally coming here and I think it has definitely compromised her immune system.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I'm glad I waited it out.
She already had an appointment for Thursday to have her staples removed, but I moved it up earlier to get the boogers checked out even though she seemed to be doing better. 
The vet basically did the wait and see thing . No fever and her nose is not as crusty.
I'm sure if I would have brought her sooner I would have had to pay for antibiotics that weren't necessary.
On a positive note, her staples are out and she did so well; she just ate through the whole thing. The beauty of food motivated pups.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

The boogers completely dissolved on their own. I wonder what that was!


----------

